# Responses to 'just a poodle'



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am trying to be gracious and patient... and having a hard time doing it. I am getting so tired of people asking if my dog is a doodle, and then saying something in a disappointing voice, like 'oh, he's just a poodle'

I've tried, 'he's a fullbred standard poodle'.
I've tried, 'there is no way to improve on a poodle'.
etc.

But there is an irritated person in me when they tell me that their dog is an awesome doodle of some sort, or that there brother had a double doodle, or that doodles are better than poodles......

Arrrgggghh! That irritated person in me wants to say:
'Labradoodles are expensive mutts' - which I did one time and got a horrified explosive response from someone.
or
'Do you realize that there is no such breed as a labradoodle or goldendoodle'?
or
'The last labradoodle I met shed like crazy and they had paid big bucks to get a non-shedding dog'.

I am having a hard time maintaining my graciousness.

What do you say?


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Smile and nod and beat a hasty exit. 

I've only had one really weird encounter with a doodle enthusiast. We were in Lowes and one of the workers cornered us. He was crazier than your average doodle lover though. Hazel was only like 5 months old at the time and he was going on and on about how awesome doodles were. It was weird. And annoying. And really I just wanted to finish my shopping but every time we'd try to walk off he'd remember something else and follow us. 

Most doodle enthusiast I just smile and nod while they tell me how awesome doodles are.

I usually just try to tell myself that realistically it doesn't make any more sense that I paid $XXXX for my poodle then that they paid $XXXX for their "whatever" as long as they got what they wanted in a dog. 

I like poodles. But everyone doesn't. I'm not a doodle fan and I can gladly list all the reasons not to buy a doodle but at the end of the day, as long as they have done their own research then I am not sure I really care. 

So I try not the engage because then it just reinforces the idea of the "crazy poodle people".

But I think I'm pretty lucky, doodles aren't at all that common around here. I haven't had anyone mistake Hazel for a doodle. 99% of people correctly guess she is a poodle and only ask "is she a big one?"


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Doodling!*

If you search a little, you will find a myriad of posts on this topic. There is a very large group of financially interested people breeding doodles where they perceive the money is to pay for their retirement. Its greed driven. I do believe there are some breeders who seriously believe they will be the progenitors of a new bred of dog. This could one day well be true? But in the meantime these people promote their cross breeds as being the perfect dog. They do this enthusiastically. They use some of their ill gained cash to do this. On the other hand Poodle breeders are fewer, less pushy and are not really selling the breed so well. Read well, here and you will hear lots of "where do I find a good breeder" and "I just want a poodle NOW!!! and I can't get one". Doodle greeders have them available right away. Take out your well trained poodle. Show all how literally stunning a well bred, well groomed poodle is. The dogs, with their pride and bearing will sell themselves. When accosted take time to explain the hundreds of years of careful breeding that made this dog possible. And if they will listen, how a couple of years of cross breeding can not compare.

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/149929-labradoodle-new-breed.html

Eric:angel2:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

nod, smile sagely and say, "i totally understand. definitely a lot of schnoodles, cockerpoos, labradoodles around. a purebred dog like a poodle is not for everyone."


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I have just accepted that well...people are very irritating and downright infuriating at times and I do not let it get to me. 

Because trust me, I feel your pain. I feel like I can show people how great Naira is better than I can tell them. Petting her, cuddling her, and gosh...how gentle and loving she is with kids...they fall in love every single time. I feel like that sticks better than anything I can ever say!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

For the first 6 months or so I had Luce (she was the smallest in her litter of mpoos!) I was asked if she was a doodle!! She was literally 5-6lbs. and people wee asking me that!! I stood proud holding her with my held up high and would say "oh nooooo, she is ALL poodle!" with a very sweet voice of course!

I would think to myself - Seriously?!?! a doodle this size out in public? They are probably born this big or close to it.

Since I put her in a modified conti, everyone knows what breed she is - even young children yell out "Look at the poodle!!"

I never thought I would have her in this clip. Then after two hip surgeries 5 months apart and she was almost in a conti, I thought what the heck, I'll try it. I LOVE it!! And IMHO, she wears it well and it just fits her to a tee!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

There's not much you can say. You could ask what they mean by "just" a Poodle, but I'd wager that's just a turn of phrase people use for its literal meaning (much like a Robert might say "please, just Bob") and don't really think of how it could be taken as condescending.

Then there are people who really mean it that way, as if something's missing with "just a Poodle", and with those I wouldn't even bother trying to counter. People have so strong opinions these days over purebred vs mutt vs intentional hybrid, and people have always had their conceptions of specific breeds too, it's just not worth it to jump at it. Both will end up feeling offended and/or have their prejudices justified. "Poodle owners sure are prissy" thinks one and the other, "doodle owners sure are intolerant".

I suppose what you could say or do was just go along, "yeah, just a Poodle, and he's just right for me! So [something] and [something else]!"


----------



## Olaf-it-alot (Apr 22, 2015)

I understand before I had the groomer shave Olaf's face people asked me what breed he was all the time. Once I was asked if he was a Labradoodle and he weighs under 5 pounds at 7 months. I just smile and say he is a poodle and go on. People expect poodles to have the show style groom cut and when they don't they just assume it's not a poodle.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

That doodle person you met sounds pretty weird. 99 percent of the reactions I get to my dog are positive. I get a lot of surprised, "wow, that's a poodle?" type reactions and a lot of "wow, she is so beautiful, reactions." Sometimes people go on and on about how beautiful she is and I totally get it because there aren't many standard poodles walking around here.

pr


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I get asked that often, and when I say he's a Standard Poodle, people respond with "I've never seen markings like that on a poodle before." My response is that "yeah, he's pretty unique and we love him for it!" I've also had people say they didn't know that poodles got that big, or do you show him. Like they think all poodles are for showing and I'm weird that I have one and don't. 

Either way, I firmly believe that you don't need to justify your poodles heritage (or lack thereof) to anyone. While it's true that I feel pride when someone compliments my dog, any disappointed attitudes about what KIND of dog he is really means nothing to me at the end of the day. I really appreciate you posing this question, as it got me thinking how will I react when I get that attitude. I think my response would be, "We were pretty excited to find a Standard Poodle, and he is perfect for our family."

If you want to poke a little while still sounding polite, maybe something like, "Doodles are great for some families, but a Standard Poodle was the best fit for ours."


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Love it Patk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Beaches, you beat me to it. I vote for patk's answer too. I have never been asked if Lily was a doodle though. Since I left her face fuzzy when she was a puppy and it was late 2008/early 2009 I always got asked if she was a PWD because of Bo Obama. Now I guess I am lucky because I usually hear oh wow what a pretty poodle.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Dulcie and I cnanot wake down the street without being stopped by at least one person who exclaims what a beautiful dog she is. Some already know she is a poodle and some are pleasantly surprised when they hear the answer to that question.

I also am surprised at how often people passing by call out "That there is a SHOW DOG, right?" and I always reply with a big smile, "Nope! She is training to be a working poodle!"

People look even more admiring of her then and I think I'm doing my part to broaden the public's perceptions of the scope of a poodle's abilities.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

patk said:


> nod, smile sagely and say, "i totally understand. definitely a lot of schnoodles, cockerpoos, labradoodles around. a purebred dog like a poodle is not for everyone."


Patk, your answer cracked me up. Good one for sure.... 

The interesting thing is that it is adults that say the doodle stuff. Kids are always right on, and say "look Mom, a poodle!". The doodle comments are pretty rare. 

My spoo is my Service Dog, so I get lots of "gorgeous poodle" comments, or "wow I've never seen a poodle Service Dog before". And lots of questions about where to get one, how to have it trained (I owner trained him), and amazement when I tell them a couple of things I've trained him to do for me.

And he is so well trained he has his AKC CGC, CGCA, CGCU, and PAT. I love him to bits, as do lots of other folks!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

With Timi in a Conti, all I hear is "look at the poodle", but if I were you I would say "nope, I was smart enough to get 100 percent poodle instead of settling for half poodle!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

It's funny. Since I have been shaving my PWDs' faces for years, everyone has been mistaking them for poodles. I have been looking forward to getting a poodle so that I could point out the differences.

I think since there are so many doodles, I can understand why doodle is the first guess of many people. If someone were to say "Just a poodle" in a way that I didn't like, I would point out that without poodles there would be no doodles and in my opinion, the poodle is the best part of a doodle.

If I were feeling snippy, I might say, "Yeah, I didn't want to water down the great quality of a poodle by mixing it with another breed."


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

People used to ask if Cooper was a doodle all the time when he was in his shaggy clip. When they found out he was a mini poodle, I got a lot of "I didn't know they came in that size, color, personality, etc.".

Now that he has his poodle face on (which we LOVE), people always coo over what a beautiful poodle he is! No mistaking that face, apparently.

I've yet to meet anyone who tried to convince me a doodle was better than a poodle, but I've met some doodle owners who are surprised by Cooper's personality and temperament. Apparently there is a whole group of folks out there who only think of poodles as high strung show dogs. <chuckle>


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Bizzeemamanj said:


> People used to ask if Cooper was a doodle all the time when he was in his shaggy clip. When they found out he was a mini poodle, I got a lot of "I didn't know they came in that size, color, personality, etc.".
> 
> *I love Cooper's poodle face!*
> 
> ...


We just have to keep on being great poodle ambassadors.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

Honestly- i think its all about the grooming...nothing else. People associate that cute fluffy/scruffy face look with doodles these days. A poodle with a clean face and feet will never be mistaken for a doodle..everyone sees a poodle as a dog with a shaved face and a fluffy head/clip, so if you vary from what they expect a poodle to look like then they assume doodle. Penny is just a puppy but because of her clean face everyone knows shes a poodle- even non-dog people and children. Everyone loves her.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I like people commenting on my Doodle-looking boy. It tells me instantly something about them. People who comment in a friendly way, I immediately assume they are friendly. Funny how that works, eh? 

If they're disdainful, they may be full of themselves. If they rattle on about Doodles, and how great they are, they may be shallow dingbats.

I'm not really to worried about their opinion. Tonka's still a conversation piece.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> If they're disdainful, they may be full of themselves. If they rattle on about Doodles, and how great they are, they may be shallow dingbats.


ha ha ha so true! 

When people rattle on and on about doodles, I just realize that they are ignorant about dogs. I don't care enough to disagree and I just say "yup" to everything they say.

pr


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I never got it until Rookie. I assumed it was because of his color, but it sounds like non red and apricots get it too. Weird.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

princesspenny said:


> Honestly- i think its all about the grooming...nothing else. People associate that cute fluffy/scruffy face look with doodles these days. A poodle with a clean face and feet will never be mistaken for a doodle..everyone sees a poodle as a dog with a shaved face and a fluffy head/clip, so if you vary from what they expect a poodle to look like then they assume doodle.


Well, my spoo is always with a shaved face and feet. Maybe there are just some non poodle-educated people in my area (adults, not the children who always get it right).


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I get in a few times a week. it is because of her fuzzy face.
Interesting enough, i just shaved her paws first time in the poodly way and i have not got any comments since then.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

kontiki said:


> Well, my spoo is always with a shaved face and feet. Maybe there are just some non poodle-educated people in my area (adults, not the children who always get it right).



Same here. Granted she's not completely clean, but even when she was...I get asked if she's a doodle. 










there is a size component. Lots of people don't know that poodles can be large. Really, unless your poodle is walking around in a continental..you still may get a mix comment. 

I always ask myself and never assume. I say, "what kind of dog do you have?"


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I've had 3 black standards and I don't remember ever getting that question. Maybe I blocked it out.

Rick


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

How about - I don't want a diluted poodle, I want the real thing!


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

Its even more annoying when they all think my poodle is a doodle and my Chinese Crested is a poodle! argh. Had some woman insist to me she was definatly a poodle despite me telling her otherwise haha

i just nod along as every time someone stops to talk about the dogs as everyone seems to think themselves a dog expert.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

My Stella always has had a shaved face/feet and Ive been asked if she is a doodle. I think its the non standard color. Most folks say they thought Poodle only came in black or white. I get the chance to educate them on the great history of the Standard Poodle and they walk away knowing what great dogs they are. I get asked more "why is her coat not short? or why is her coat not curly?" and I have to explain it because I have it grown long like a show puppy and you use a forced air dryer to dry it straight because I dont want her hair to be curly! I LOVE some of these comebacks to the doodle question and am going to HAVE to write them down so I remember them!


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

When I got penny my mom was surprised..she said she thought poodles only came in black or white..lol. So color may have a little to do with it- it seems crazy to me though that there are people out there who see a poodle with a clean shaven face and still ask if its a doodle? I have not had that happen- here a clean #30 face is a strong indicator that yes its indeed a poodle...even idiots seem to recognize this..lol.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I can hardly remember a single person asking if she was a poodle, almost every one asks if she is a labradoodle. One person even asked if she was a cockapoo, which really was weird since the few I've seen around are giant fat things. The few who did ask if she was a poodle, asked in such a way as to make me think they really didn't think she was but were asking just to confirm they were wrong.

The worst part is a few times I responded with, "no, just a poodle." D'oh! :argh: I have been trying hard now not to say "just". I've not been able to come up with any sweet comebacks, but the last couple times I managed to respond with just, "no, Poodle!" and a big smile.

Once, on a walk, some young teens boys were loitering around and Mochi really wanted to say hi (in that puppy way of tugging and jumping towards them) and it was making them laugh and comment. So I asked one of them if it was okay for her to come over and say hello, explaining that she would just bounce at them and try to lick their hands. He said sure, so I let her get closer. None of them tried to pet her, just looked down at her, and one even backed off saying he can't touch her as he's allergic to dogs. I quickly mentioned that she was a poodle so he wouldn't be allergic to her (I know I know, not 100% accurate) but he just took another step backwards like she had a disease. I was more put off by those reactions than by people asking if she's a doodle, lol!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

BrooklynBonnie, you reminded me of a funny story. I was walking my previous poodle on the Brown campus and a walked by a bunch of boy students. One dropped right down and just loved my dog, snuggled him and kissed him and everything, much to the jeering amusement of his friends. 

And I find the people who back away from a poodle are not people you want in your life anyway. Dogs can tell.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

If I had a Standard Poodle and was asked if it was a doodle a lot, my response would be:

“Thankfully no, I was able to afford a Poodle. Don’t get me wrong, a labradoodle is a nice mix-breed dog but it is not a purebred and a lot of them tend to shed. One of the best mix breed combinations I’ve seen is a Cock-a-poo.”

and go from there. If someone mentions that a labradoodle costs a lot of money, just laugh and say P.T. Barnham was right, there is a sucker born every minute! and keep laughing. That should shut a lot of them up!


----------



## Norway-spoo-mom (Jan 31, 2015)

Yesterday I was taken by surprise by a grown woman that came straight over and rubbed my 15 week spoo on the head, not saying a Word or asking if she could (and Charlie was visibly scared from What was happening around us). The first thing out of her mouth was "What kind of mix is he?" Me" He is a standard poodle". Her " no, He is to big and he can't be purebred because He isn't curly". Me" well. That's because I actually groom him, this is how They are supposed to look". Freakking anoying people...


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Interestingly I am traveling in Florida right now, and just came from Savannah, Georgia and I have had zero doodle comments, just 'gorgeous poodle'. Maybe they are just better educated down here and less enamored with doodles.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

^ I think you got lucky. Haha. I live in NC and am in GA often...since I got my girl at 12 weeks I can count on one hand how many people thought she was a poodle...even in traditional poodle cuts with shaved feet. The size throws them off. The color as well (lots of people think poodles are either solid white or black). Oh and when she had straight puppy hair...that threw them off. 

I think only 2 people have pronounced her name right initially, but that's understandable haha. 

I follow a lot of doodles on IG who are 75% poodle. One in particular whose picture I can't find at the moment...reeeeeaaaaaaaaallllyyyy looks like a spoo. Long poodle legs, poodle frame, moves like a spoo and everything. Poodle coat...its face isn't shaved so I don't know the exact width of its muzzle, but it isn't super fuzzy and over grown either. 

With these very popular 75/25 poodle mixes (let's not start on how people will buy a 75% poodle but not a poodle) it can be very hard to tell. And doodles are so dang popular haha.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Naira said:


> With these very popular 75/25 poodle mixes (let's not start on how people will buy a 75% poodle but not a poodle) it can be very hard to tell. And doodles are so dang popular haha.


Doodles are very popular, very expensive mutts. It's amazing how many people actually think they are an AKC breed.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

The new fad in my area is a "Bernedoodle" (Bernese Mt Dog x Spoo) and they are HUGE shedding, drooling, psychotic hairballs...the owner comes in with their "Benedoodle handbook" from their breeder and tell us all about the new rare breed and how it is SUPPOSED to look in its breed clip. The "breed clip" is just a shaggy overgrown dog...I just laugh in my head at their ignorance. They paid SO much for this "rare, new breed" when they could have adopted a mix from a shelter for much cheaper and donated the remaining money. Their dog has a horrendous OVER bite, bad hips and bad skin and she is only 3 years old. They turn their noses up to Yuki who is in the shop too, watching quietly/curiously from afar.

Working in a grooming salon it is ridiculous how many owners come in and refuse to acknowledge the poodle side of their mixed breed...no poodle look what so ever. All the great personality traits came from the other breed, not the poodle. So annoying...I just bite my tongue and smart talk them in my head 

I do get a lot of people ask if he is a doodle, even though he is in a poodle clip. I did have a few people stop me on our walk last night to ask if he was a "poodle-poodle not a doodle-poodle" (lol) and I said "Yep! He's a standard poodle " and they responded "wow, I just love them...so beautiful" and it put a huge smile on my face.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I haven't read the whole thread yet, which I want to ... But with "us" it's even harder, because I keep my poodles in all one length clip, pretty much... With some variations at times.

I just was asked "is he a labradoodle?"
(Apollo is all white and really tall)

I said: "nope he is 100% poodle"

She says: "wow, I didn't know they came that big" then I said Lou (apricot poodle) is also 100% poodle.

The lady says: "I only knew the little bitty ones, I didn't know". (She had a tiny yorkie with her)

So I kinda explained ...

She had this mesmerized look in her face... 

I feel like we should "nicely educate" people or NOT nice at all if necessary too!!!! I can be pretty "firm and assertive" if someone is trying to offend me, I teach them a lesson on how stupid they are LOL 

Most of the time I get the surprised nice people ... Thankfully... 

But there has been a couple fancy pants ladies that think their $5000 100lb labradoodle is the BEEZ KNEEZ  I laughed ... Loudly... In her face!!!! ?

Ps!!!!! Kids accompanied by adults LOL usually educate their own parents for me!!! Kids always know they are poodles  hehehe


----------

